# Sheep books?



## CassyKay (Mar 5, 2022)

Anyone have recommendations on sheep care, handling, and health books? I need the in-depth kind of stuff, not basics/overview/breeds/etc that most books contain.


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi CK, my most valuable book (and I do have quite a collection after nearly 50 years) in my libarary is a 1983 edition of Australian Goat Husbandry by Pat Colby.

I do find some of her solutions re the use of injectable vitiams and such are bit far even for me ,but her explanations of basic ailments and how much can be avoided by the use of her suggested mineral mix (just use a little less Copper for sheep).Although later editions are OK ,the first is by far the best.Maybe contact Night Owl Publishers in the first instance....T.O.R.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 8, 2022)

@Baymule  ?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2022)

I also have Pat Colby’s book on sheep. It is the newer version and very informative. 

read the sheep forums. There is lots of good information plus pictures in the forums. Most books don’t have enough pictures, here we post LOTS of pictures.


----------



## Isaac (Mar 10, 2022)

Hey there,
The best book I have found is the "Story's guide to raising sheep fifth addition" by Paula Simmons and Carol Ekarius. 
Hope that helps!


----------

